# How can I read floppy disk under MacOS X



## Hermeshome (Oct 28, 2001)

Hi all,

My PowerMac G3 (Gray) can't read floppy disk under MacOS X (I can't see floppy device in Apple System profiler) . How can I do?

Thanks!


Hermes home


----------



## Iuis (Oct 28, 2001)

well..I all I need to do is..connect the USB floppy drive on my PBG4 then I insert the floppy and it shows on my desktop...no problem at all.
are you getting an error? or what...I dont see why you cant see a floppy disk?
Good luck


----------



## macavenger (Oct 28, 2001)

With my floppy drive, for some reason, you have to insert the disk BEFORE connecting the drive (or disconect and re-connect after insterting the disk) in order for it to mount. Don't know if this is the case with yours though.


----------



## ksv (Oct 29, 2001)

Sorry, but internal floppy stations in older macs aren't supported yet in Mac OS X (and I don


----------



## ksv (Oct 29, 2001)

Sorry, but internal floppy stations in older macs aren't supported yet in Mac OS X (and I don't think they ever will be unless a 3rd-party does the job)...


----------

